# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel 3D Laser - Test Print - Circuit Board

## Davo

A quick test of the Shark5 5w Laser head being used to burn off the soldier mask on a circuit board for direct-write etching.

----------


## Davo

So, we did that board at 25mm/sec, and there was some wobble. Here are the pics - we'll do the next test at a slower speed and see how it comes out.

----------

